# Dont think my employer is paying my tax and NI



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

*.....*

Delete


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

tax is between the employee and the government... although your employer has a duty to pay all PAYE and NI, it's still comes back to you... 

do you have a contract?

do you think your employer is deducting it from you, but just not paying it, or not deducting it from you?!?

how do you get from no pay slip, to them not paying HMRC by the way!?!? it's a bit of a leap TBH....

anyway.....if you think something is wrong, phone HMRC and ask how much tax has been paid in your name to date.

you may need your company PAYE reference number, which they may not give you, but in that case their name and address should be good enough.

you should be, and are legally entitled to get pay slips and if you've been there for a few years, then a P60 every year, detailing the tax etc...

do you know your tax code and how much you should be paying!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

......


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

phone HMRC, to double check, they'll tell you straight away...and you can take it from there... 

mind you, 'taking a percentage' doesn't sound too good!!! :lol: 

hope you get it sorted mate...

:thumb:


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

I'd phone to check, I had it with an old company and had to pay a fair bit back


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As others have said, phone HMRC. In terms of your contract, a lot will depend on how the company was taken over but essentially you will have a contract, it just may not be a written one. This is normally considered to be bad practice and Employment Tribunals have traditionally interpreted contracts to the employees benefit where there is no written one

I would also be tempted to give ACAS a call 08457 474747 once you have started to speak to HMRC. I assume you are still receiving the same amount of money and other benefits as under the old owners


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I had similar to this where a hotel I worked at put me on the wrong tax code, I ended up owing the tax man a few hundred quid (could have been worse) then I switched to another hotel, with the right tax code, but left about about 8 months so got a tax refund that paid for the underpayment plus £150.. bonus lol


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Is your take home similar/the same/as expected compared to your take home prior to the change? If they are deducting the right amount of money from you and not passing this onto the HMRC you would get credit for it (HMRC would pursue him for the money, not you). However if they are deducting the wrong amount and ARE passing it onto HMRC you would be liable for any underpayment (or refund).

P.S. - You don't work for Rangers FC do you? :lol:


----------

